
Ask HN: Finding contracts for web development agency? - kypro
Hi,<p>I work as a contractor and I typically find work by searching job boards or speaking to recruiters. This has worked great for personal contracts, but I&#x27;d like to start taking on some larger projects and possibly bring in a team of devs.<p>Only problem is that I&#x27;m not sure where to find these types of projects. If I search for &quot;web development agency&quot; I see a number of local agencies working with some well known local and national clients, but how do they generally obtain these clients?<p>Aside from the obvious like having a website how do digital agencies typically find new projects?<p>If anyone has any experience obtaining clients I&#x27;d really appreciate knowing how you do it.<p>Thanks!
======
r0ash
I used to find quality offshore leads via eLance (now upWork) & Guru, and had
90% success rate (6 years ago). I used to personalize the cover letter, like
asking questions from project requirements, suggestions (if any) and letting
client know if there were any concerns. Word of mouth or recommendations from
some colleagues helped me acquire some clients.

